# Florida Keys Vacation pics



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got back from a week in the keys had a great time.  Just a few shots of what we saw.  Feeding the tarpon was fun, but the kids wouldn't do it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 10, 2012)

very cool !!!! WAAAAAAYYYYY up there on my bucket list !!!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Neat, neat, neat!  I'd have had to feed the tarpon too!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Neat, neat, neat!  I'd have had to feed the tarpon too!



There were some BIG 200lb+ in there.  I had one that was every bit of 200 take a fish out of my hand.  That was a small one in the pic.  In case you are wondering, my hand was bleeding after I was done


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> very cool !!!! WAAAAAAYYYYY up there on my bucket list !!!!



Just DO IT!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 10, 2012)

Way cOol sir! I would have done it too.... Once!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 10, 2012)

Great shots I need to get back down there


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty.  I believe I'd spend a good bit of time just sitting and looking out across that water.  

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2012)

What a great place to relax!  Nice shots!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## alan (Jun 12, 2012)

That is cool!!!


----------



## JasonF (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you feed the Tarpon at Bud & Marry's?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> very cool !!!! WAAAAAAYYYYY up there on my bucket list !!!!



Yep, a gotta go place. One day, maybe one day. Great pics..


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 12, 2012)

JasonF said:


> Did you feed the Tarpon at Bud & Marry's?



We were at Robbies Marina.  Awesome food at the restaurant too


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful Pictures ! ....I wish you guys could have seen the Keys in the Sixties .


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Beautiful Pictures ! ....I wish you guys could have seen the Keys in the Sixties .



Me too.  The buildings would have been new


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Aug 2, 2012)

im stationed in key west, cant beat the island life just wish there was something to hunt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dawg, thanks for sharing some great shots.

Earlier this afternoon, I talked with a former college classmate of mine from "many" years ago and as we talked, she said that her and her husband has spent a month in Key West recently.  They were in their motorhome and the RV park that they stayed had a fantastic view of the Atlantic Ocean out of the front windshield and a great view of the Gulf Coast out of the rear window of their RV.  Dang, her descriptions sounded enchanting for sure.  I have never been there but while vacationing in Florida recently,  we were talking about Key West and my Daughter said that this trip is on her "bucket list" and that she really wants to visit there and take lots and lots of photos for her Photography business.  Of course, she wants to enjoy the snorkling and underwater photography too.

My college friend and her husband live on Blue Ridge Lake now and hopefully we will get  to meet face to face again soon.   I can't wait until the fall/winter to go visit with them.  I just love that area around Blue Ridge and Blairsville.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 2, 2012)

My son starts college in Key West in two weeks. We were there a week in June and fed the tarpon pinfish with 7/0 circle hooks. Had a great time, everyone was exhausted catching tarpon and they were just like Robbie's at the cleaning table at the marina.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Headsortails said:


> My son starts college in Key West in two weeks. We were there a week in June and fed the tarpon pinfish with 7/0 circle hooks. Had a great time, everyone was exhausted catching tarpon and they were just like Robbie's at the cleaning table at the marina.



That would be a really cool location to go to college


----------



## Redbow (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice pics, just driving those bridges would be an adventure in itself...Friend of mine and his wife took his Motorcycle to the Keys a few years back. He said crossing the bridges was the prettiest Motorcycle ride he had ever taken..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

BUCK 87JT said:


> im stationed in key west, cant beat the island life just wish there was something to hunt.



do you have an old blue chair


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BUCK 87JT said:


> im stationed in key west, cant beat the island life just wish there was something to hunt.



Fish


----------

